# Sixers vs Cavs | Game #43 | Jan 26th 7PM



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*vs*









*Cleveland Cavaliers (24-18)* *vs.* *Philadelphia 76ers (13-30)*

*Date:* Friday, January 26th, 2007 
*Where:* Wachovia Center
*TV:* FSOhio, NBA LP
*Radio:* WTAM 1100
*Time:* 7:00 PM - ET

















































*C:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (11)
*PF:* Drew Gooden (90)
*SF:* LeBron James (23)
*SG:* Larry Hughes (32)
*PG:* Eric Snow (20)
























































*C:* Samuel Dalembert
*PF:* Steven Hunter
*SF: * Rodney Carney
*SG:* Andre Iguodala 
*PG:* Andre Miller


*
Game Notes:*

- Lebron is listed as questionable for this game, which probably means we will lose 2 games in a row to the 76ers :nonono: 

- With Lebron out, Sasha has a chance to play well again and perhaps increase his trade value

- Will we shoot above 40%? 

- Will our best PG actually play this time around? Giving DNP's to our best shooter, and most athletic PG doesn't seem smart.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sixers aren't exactly a good team so even w/o Lebron we should be able to win if we come out playing hard


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha making some nice plays early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow playing terrible, Sixers up 16-7 early


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

z should take about 30 shots tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs looking like they are gonna get run off the floor


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

it's good to see our defense playing well early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This team looks like it can barely score. 

Snow bricks another open shot leading to a fast break


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes needs to step up

Sasha carrying the load early


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

marshall will pick up the slack tonight, he will hit 3 3's, he will also miss 14 3's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs fighting back as DJ pops two 3's and brings the Cavs within 7


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LostInGeorgia said:


> marshall will pick up the slack tonight, he will hit 3 3's, he will also miss 14 3's


rofl: you crack me up LIG


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What the over/under on Gibson seeing court time tonight?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Carney is a beast


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes is playing like ****. Not even decent ball lately, he is playing like ****


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We look awful w/o Lebron particularly of all things on defense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I swear Hughes better step it up and play. This is what we're paying him *13MM* for, now he's getting torched by Korver


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> We look awful w/o Lebron particularly of all things on defense


Worst team in the NBA w/out LBJ. We'd almost be better off if he had a David Robinson injury he would recover from 100% and we could get a top 3 draft pick


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> What the over/under on Gibson seeing court time tonight?


he'll play tonight, when we're down by 30 and wesley gets hurt (with 45 seconds left)




sorry all, it's just hard to be positive tonight. If lebron did get hurt and we got a top 3 pick, would we even be able to keep the pick, or would the suns(i think they have our 2007 draft pick) get it?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Other teams don't look THIS bad w/o there superstar (the Laker don't look good but they don't look pathetic w/o Kobe, hell Miami fights w/o Shaq and Wade). This team is pathetic (coaching and players) w/o the Lebron crutch


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't like Wesley out there, we need to play our ATHLETES. Keep Sasha in there at 2G


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Other teams don't look THIS bad w/o there superstar (the Laker don't look good but they don't look pathetic w/o Kobe, hell Miami fights w/o Shaq and Wade). This team is pathetic (coaching and players) w/o the Lebron crutch


That's the upside to this game. If this blowout continues even Ferry will have to open up his eyes


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is really highlighting all of the things we do bad that Lebron bails us out of.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew heating up, lead down to 7


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes needs to get it going here. Only 2 points w/ Lebron out? Pavs freakin outplaying him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Miller dropping dimes left adn right: drooling over a real PG


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Miller killing us


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're still in this game: jsut need someone to heat up to have a chance


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

we're closer tonight than we have been lately (i'm trying to be more positive)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That run quickly ended.

Miller almost has a triple double in a single half


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This team is pure garbage. Run off the floor without Lebron against one of the worst teams in the league. Pathetic.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I seriously wonder what this teams record would be without Lebron for an extended period of time.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ I think it's fairly obvious Cleveland would have the worst record in the league if it played without LeBron for long. Before he came to Cleveland, the Cavs were in the lottery and if he's not there, it's back to square one.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

at least these guys have some pride they're not quitting


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lead down to 11 :clap: 

Cavs still have a shot at this one


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice and-1 by Larry!!

WTF is wrong with his FT shooting


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on Hughes: this is you're time to shine!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Larry just dunked!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Left-handed at that. Pretty sweet.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

hey, if we have a top 10 pick this year we get to keep it!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Momentum killer, HAVE to box out on the FT line..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Hughes has some horrible shot selection, those shots just kill your team


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Bright side, I feel like this really is a message that says just how absolutely clutch Lebron is to us, and the absolute necessity that we seriously need to get a better backup squad. 

Jordan suffered similary in his early career, I just hope eventually we can get him some court help.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry is doing some nice things but some of his mistakes just come at crucial, momentum changing times


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Did I see the score right? Are you really down 17 to the sixers


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

HB said:


> Did I see the score right? Are you really down 17 to the sixers


Umm no Lebron


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Umm no Lebron


Oh well then that makes sense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great passing by Boobie


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie playing well. Please no more Wesley


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Very good third: I'm happy even if they lose at this point - enough pride to make a comeback


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie is our only pg capable of penetrating and creating offense for our bigs, the only one capable of hitting jumpers AND defending, yet he barely plays. 

Every time he sees the court he plays well.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Another good pass by Gibson


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gibson another nice drive and kick


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If there's one thing Mike Brown can do is coach defense. He would have been such a great defensive coordinator hire.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I was just thinking about this...but has Lebron ever played under a non-african-american coach for an extended time in his career? Just an odd thing I thought of. I wonder if that's affected how he relates to white coaches, because he seems to have had problems with Larry Brown, Coach K, and Brendan Malone when he tried to play for them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like our strategy though, clear out and let Boobie create off the dribble. If we stick with it and Boobie stays aggressive we can win this


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Boobie dropping dimes!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I was just thinking about this...but has Lebron ever played under a non-african-american coach for an extended time in his career? Just an odd thing I thought of. I wonder if that's affected how he relates to white coaches, because he seems to have had problems with Larry Brown, Coach K, and Brendan Malone when he tried to play for them.


Malone was a lame-duck coach. Coach K, well LBJ just seemed to ignore him so not sure. But he played good defense under Larry Brown in the Olympics and probably just wasn't used to being criticized.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie taking over this game..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Tied ball game fellas!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sigh...why can't Boobie start again?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie has completely changed this game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Sigh...why can't Boobie start again?


Snows defense is just THAT much better than Daniel's of course. Who needs penetration skills, jumpshooting, court vision...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We take the lead shortly  before Igoudala scores. This is going to be a nail biter now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie AGAIN! Start the man!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gibson essentially has taken Lebron's role: he's creating and setting up people


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Boobie AGAIN! Start the man!


No excuse. Brown needs to get over himself


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The impressive thing is how Boobie is generaling the floor.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How is that not a foul??


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes back in...will prob take the ball away from boobie


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn Boobie has ice veins


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How is this guy not starting let alone not seeing consistent minutes?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> How is this guy not starting let alone not seeing consistent minutes?


Especially on OUR PG starved team. It's amazing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hits 3's, plays tough defense, good passer, takes it to the basket strong, likes to get out on the break...how is Gibson not the point guard we've been waiting Lebron's whole career for?

It took the Raptors GM making their coach play their rookie to get him to realize the talent there. Danny Ferry should tell Mike Brown to start Gibson or leave.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

If Gibson was given the keys to the kingdom a long time ago and was starting every game this season, with play like this, he'd be a top 5 rookie.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie's minutes are so freakin minutes inconsistent: here's a rundown of them per game over the last month 
0
4
3
26
33
0
2
16
6
4
9
3

Blah


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Whatever, Mike Brown would have to be retarded now to not see the light, its obvious after this game win or lose that boobie needs to start from now on.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry taking the ball out of Boobie's hands as expected. Could be a bad sub by Brown


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cleveland Steamer said:


> Whatever, Mike Brown would have to be retarded now to not see the light, its obvious after this game win or lose that boobie needs to start from now on.


But Boobie was awesome while Hughes was out earlier in the season, and Brown didn't do anything. Apparently performance doesn't matter to Brown. Only how many years you've been in the league.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wesley... you have a habit of missing lay ups!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank God Hughes ran the floor on that one. Wesley misses a layup..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol at Wesely


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha David Wesley...I knew he was going to do that. Old legs


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nasty crossover.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie has some serious speed off the dribble


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

thank god someone can hit fts


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I really do wonder if in Gibson we might have gotten a potential all-star down the road. He was highly touted until his bad sophmore year. If you get rid of that, he is probably a lottery pick, and you have a completely diffrent level of expectations for him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What possible justification is there for playing Snow over Gibson? Really?

He doesn't even turn the ball over


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I really do wonder if in Gibson we might have gotten a potential all-star down the road. He was highly touted until his bad sophmore year. If you get rid of that, he is probably a lottery pick, and you have a completely diffrent level of expectations for him.


What are his weaknesses really?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

good win. We really couldn't afford to lose tonight. This cancels out the home loss.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

I mean he is a good all around player, he doesn't have any sort of obvious weakness (like say...snow and offense). I agree that down the road, him seeing some minutes, he could be a really solid 2nd behind lebron.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

hey, we're almost shooting 50%, that's a nice change compared to our last week in the 30's


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> What are his weaknesses really?


I would say he needs to get stronger, as it looks like he can be pushed off the ball a little easy right now. That would help him finish at the rim and get some more and1's. And everything else would be solved by Mike Brown showing confidence in him and letting him get rhythm by starting and playing 35 a night.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie's one problem is he doesn't get any respect from the refs so he does get posted up a lot against bigger PG's who get a lot fo cheap calls on him. He'll occasionally make a rookie mistake as well and dissappear for stretches but that's about it


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Honestly though, all Daniel has to do is be competent and he can look like a star next to Bron. Jeff Mcinnis used to put up good stats playing with Lebron, if you throw in mental maturity and defense to that equation, you've got the right guard to put next to Bron.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

what happened to pavs? only 7 minutes?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 105, Philadelphia 97*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie also has that poise and confidence you see in great players. 

I really wish I could see him in the starting lineup for an extended period of time


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs now 1/2 game behind Was, tied with Det in the standings. Chicago is about to go on an extended West Coast trip that will hurt their record


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Cavs now 1/2 game behind Was, tied with Det in the standings. Chicago is about to go on an extended West Coast trip that will hurt their record


What if they get Gasol though. Even if they lose Gordon to get him that becomes a very scary team particulalry if they can keep Deng at SF


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> What if they get Gasol though. Even if they lose Gordon to get him that becomes a very scary team particulalry if they can keep Deng at SF


If they get Gasol, we're screwed for the next 10 years. We'll never get by that team


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The thing this game should have taught us is that Gibson is about as solid of a player you could ask for in a rookie. 

He's just truly solid at pretty much everything. He is a very good shooter, penetrator, passer, defender. He does it all. The only reason I could fathom to not play him is because he makes mistakes from inexperience. *Which will only be taken care of if he gets experience*. But even then, he still (IMO) makes fewer mistakes than even Snow given how much more aggressive he is. 

At this point, it's not even a question of what the right coaching decision is. Mike Brown knows what the right decision is. It's clear as day. Right now, it's just a matter of Brown not feeling comfortable enough to bench the veterans. That's gotta change, or we're not going to improve throughout the year.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Egh...

One bad thing about the game tonight:

AV - 10 minutes, 5 fouls

That's going to be the only reason he can't be a full time starter for us. What makes him so effective is also what makes him be in foul trouble all the time. He'll have to really pull it back if we ever trade Gooden.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> If they get Gasol, we're screwed for the next 10 years. We'll never get by that team


Yeah hopefully the Bulls Paxson is as dumb about that fact as their fans are. I told them that they should do anything they can to aquire Gasol because he would solve all their problems. I got called several nasty names, and was informed that Ben Gordon is on Tim Duncan's level.

Because yeah, that team can stand to lose two players off their core, for a post scorer. A post scorer of Gasol's level would make them impossible. They would be an uber version of the Detroit Pistons from two years ago.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Egh...
> 
> One bad thing about the game tonight:
> 
> ...



But when he starts, he fouls less weirdly enough. I think because it's easier for him to set a tone in the game. And he gets into the rhythm for the game better.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh crap. This is Lebron's pre-all-star game injury that keeps him out of the dunk contest. I didn't even notice. I told you guys this was going to happen. He's what...two weeks early?

It's fascinating.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

okay, i know this is looking ahead now, but i'll set the early over-under on minutes for gibson on sunday against phoenix at 8 minutes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LostInGeorgia said:


> okay, i know this is looking ahead now, but i'll set the early over-under on minutes for gibson on sunday against phoenix at 8 minutes


What a player who can actually keep up with Suns or going with Snow and Jones: I see Snow playingn 48 minutes just for Brown to stick it to the fans


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LostInGeorgia said:


> okay, i know this is looking ahead now, but i'll set the early over-under on minutes for gibson on sunday against phoenix at 8 minutes


I'll take the under if Lebron plays.


----------

